# My daughter's Dwarf Chinese hamsters



## pumpkinette (Jan 28, 2008)

*Here are my daughter Robyn's 2 Dwarf Chinese hamsters. She had them from Father Christmas.

Spongebob









Patrick









Robyn with Patrick







*


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww..... co cute, Robyn too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

all very cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jaynie99 (Apr 25, 2008)

Great names!


----------

